# business name ideas



## printz by Lp (Mar 18, 2015)

I just started my screen printing business. I'm looking for a cool name that describes what I do and/or that's catchy or a play on words..im 22, i live in Richmond, VA , I like art, fashion, sports. So here's a few examples I came up with: Pierce printing Co, Scream screens, one stop print shop,blue printz, printz by Lp... Any ideas?


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Factor in that most people these days look for a company using Google. So, maybe something like Oregon Hills Screen Printing. Also, take a look in the online Yellow Pages to see what the other screen printers in Richmond are using.


----------



## francisdesigner (Mar 20, 2015)

how about trying something "non descriptive" to what you do?... to be more catchy and unique (maybe)..

for example, "Tall Grass"..... "Blue Apple".... "Mom Said"...."Hey Dad"....."Red Dude"....."Crazy Worm"
....if you know what I mean?


"Hmmmm... what does this Crazy Worm do?"... "Oh, they print shirts.".... then bingo!, you got them to make a second look and that's going to stick into their mind... hopefully>


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

The Brand without A Name

Really, I think this needs to come from you, and that no one else can hand it to you (unless they actually _know_ you) and have it mean anything. Ask your best friend since 3rd grade. He'll probably say, "Snakes 'n Boogers Imprinting," but truth is truth.


----------



## printz by Lp (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you all for your input and opinions


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

How about something like Dream it, Screen it?


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

If you want to be found on Google and in return make money, call yourself Richmond Screen Printing. Optimize your site using that name and you'll get found.


----------

